# Geocaching - Killington, VT Hiking Treasure Hunt  _  Aug 3



## nycoffee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hello, 

On August 3, 2002 there will be a hiking event at Killington Mountain, VT called the GPS Gold Rush. At the morning of the event hikers get the coordinates of all the prizes.  Then it is up to them to navigate through the mountains with a hand held GPS device to find the prize coins. 

The site for the event is www.GPSGOLDRUSH.com and after the event there is a free raffle giving all the unclaimed prizes away to the players. 

Hiking clubs compete so if you want, you can start a team here and call it the Alpine Zone Hiking Club :wink: Last years club winners were the Western Connecticut Orienteering Club.

Thanks and good luck to all,
Steve from GPS Gold Rush  :beer:


----------

